# Do The Jimmy Barry Murphy!!!



## Lex Foutish (5 Sep 2013)

A workout for next Sunday............. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-QEmxKKJTo


----------



## The_Banker (6 Sep 2013)

Lex Foutish said:


> A workout for next Sunday.............
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-QEmxKKJTo



Come on Cork!!!!


----------



## Betsy Og (6 Sep 2013)

Love the video but......... You aint heard nothin yet, till you hear the Banner Roar.


oI'm telling you now boy, oI'll get fierce pleaszarrr from beatin dem rebels, naaathin 'gainst Cork like, spent some grrrreat yurs dere, but twill be sweet.



(going aways singing to himself)

...dem Blackpool gurls are varry rude, dey go swimmin in de nude,
Here's up them all says de boys of Fairhill............


----------



## Betsy Og (6 Sep 2013)

In the interest of balance
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOCphSoSSxE&list=PL2gzRdgHSEVacfYUEb4Lk24vaJeO3HXuL

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLjwbC5OBZA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iUEwB4ME3I


----------



## STEINER (6 Sep 2013)

good Cork video!  I hate Dwarfy Fitz.


----------



## Marion (8 Sep 2013)

I just love the Banner roar!

Marion


----------



## Lex Foutish (8 Sep 2013)

What a great last ten minutes! Cork were second best for most of the match and will be happy enough with the draw. I don't think they'll be as poor on the 28th.

Does anyone know what Davy Fitz was on about in his post match interview? He sounded a little daft to say the least......


----------



## Purple (9 Sep 2013)

Lex Foutish said:


> What a great last ten minutes! Cork were second best for most of the match and will be happy enough with the draw.


I agree. It was a fantastic game. I think the reply will be too close to call.


----------



## Mucker Man (9 Sep 2013)

Cork didn't play that badly, they scored 3-16 and only had 3 wides for the whole game, that's an amazing stat.
I hope Davy doesn't play a sweeper again for the replay.


----------



## Betsy Og (9 Sep 2013)

Fabulous game, everyone floated out of the stadium. When the keeper took it over the sideline I thought that was that.

Cork will be better next time but I dont think they can necessarily count on a 3 goal advantage, as a Clareman I am happier approaching the replay than the first day, I dont see yesterday as a chance lost, I see it as clear proof of ability.

I know Davy can be a bit annoying but while he can sound a bit daft with his 'saying but not saying' but he's cute enough to get his point across without lambasting the ref and getting into trouble. On the Sunday Game last night all 3 panellists said the ref was bad, and only one of them was from Clare. Maybe Davy's doing a Fergie in advance of the replay, sharpen up the ref a bit.

The main gripe is the straight red that should have been given, there was no logical or reasonable explanation for what O'Neill did, the ball was nowhere to be seen, stonewall straight red. Also suggestion of easy frees for Cork (I'd have to watch it back - in general I think these things balance themselves out a bit). On a few occasions he gave ridiculous advantage - when a guy is in his full back line and fouled then blow the whistle. There's no advantage to letting him play on when if he loses it its a goal conceded. 

Re the 21 yard free, I'd have thought that when the sliotar is touched to lift it then its game on and you're entitled to charge it down - Nash was ridiculous with his antics. I think they'll have to change the rule so that the sliotar cannot be struck inside the 21 year line - go back as far as you want to wind up for it (a bit like the puck out, you can start in Drumcondra or on the endline as long as you hit it by the time you're crossing the line of the small square.

On the flip side he could easily have blow it on 72 on the dot, so there were swings and roundabouts, Clare well worth the win over the 70 but lucky to draw.

It was a real 'great to be alive' occasion. Still buzzin' !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Purple (9 Sep 2013)

Betsy Og said:


> Re the 21 yard free, I'd have thought that when the sliotar is touched to lift it then its game on and you're entitled to charge it down


 I was thinking that myself. Maybe they will in the replay.


----------



## Deiseblue (9 Sep 2013)

A massive well done also to the Waterford minor team who simply blew Galway away with an awesome purple patch in the concluding minutes.


----------



## Lex Foutish (9 Sep 2013)

Betsy Og said:


> Fabulous game, everyone floated out of the stadium. When the keeper took it over the sideline I thought that was that.
> 
> Cork will be better next time but I dont think they can necessarily count on a 3 goal advantage, as a Clareman I am happier approaching the replay than the first day, I dont see yesterday as a chance lost, I see it as clear proof of ability.
> 
> ...


 
Agreed. It was a straight red. I was amazed that he was left on the pitch, especially after the ref had spoken to the umpires who saw it all.

Swings and roundabouts, I guess.

Roll on the 28th!


----------



## Lex Foutish (9 Sep 2013)

Deiseblue said:


> A massive well done also to the Waterford minor team who simply blew Galway away with an awesome purple patch in the concluding minutes.


 
And I just heard that they're having a big home coming for them tonight in Waterford. Fair play! It's been a long wait.


----------



## Purple (10 Sep 2013)

Given my anti-Cork bias I find the balanced and gracious comments by posters from Cork disconcerting.

Where’s that chip on the shoulder lads?!

How come that extra 30 seconds wasn’t part of an anti-Cork conspiracy?

How can I maintain my bias in the face of such rationality?


----------



## bullbars (10 Sep 2013)

Betsy Og said:


> Fabulous game, everyone floated out of the stadium. When the keeper took it over the sideline I thought that was that.
> 
> Cork will be better next time but I dont think they can necessarily count on a 3 goal advantage, as a Clareman I am happier approaching the replay than the first day, I dont see yesterday as a chance lost, I see it as clear proof of ability.
> 
> ...


 
I'd agree it was a straight red, i think if Darach Honan had made more of a meal of it, Cork might have been a man down. Having an opponent sent off is never the advantage you think its going to be, Some teams will use it as more of an incentive to push on and work harder to cover for the extra man. 

Great game though, I think Cork will be a lot more wary and possibly make a few changes in the half forward line. They really lost it here. If Clare were a more mature team I think they would've really put Cork out of touch sooner. The Clare full forwardlien need to run straight them and get a few goals on the board. Turnig point was Clares missed goal chance, great save by Nash but it should have been buried.


----------



## Betsy Og (29 Sep 2013)

Well folks, did ye enjoy that?, ab-so-lutely fan-tastic (as Loughnane might say).

Came across this song on Saturday morning, the pick of them I think, mighty!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sFyLm9pOYM


----------



## Lex Foutish (29 Sep 2013)

Betsy Og said:


> Well folks, did ye enjoy that?, ab-so-lutely fan-tastic (as Loughnane might say).
> 
> Came across this song on Saturday morning, the pick of them I think, mighty!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sFyLm9pOYM


 
Yeah, Betsy, it was a truly outstanding sporting contest. As Joe Brolly said, the rest of the world doesn't know what it's missing. I watched it in a pub in Kerry with about 50 others from Cork and, at the final whistle, the whole place burst into spontaneous applause!

Over the two games, Clare were the better team. In fact, for the 140 minutes, Cork only lead for 90 seconds overall but they were worthy finalists and weren't beaten until the final whistle.

I think we'll be seeing these young Clare boys for a few years to come . . . . .


----------



## Lex Foutish (29 Sep 2013)

Purple said:


> Given my anti-Cork bias I find the balanced and gracious comments by posters from Cork disconcerting.
> 
> Where’s that chip on the shoulder lads?!
> 
> ...


 
When you eventually take up my long-standing offer to imbibe in, and to sample the culinary delights of The Long Valley, you'll realise how wrong you've been about us all that time! 

Time to broaden your horizons *and* your mind, Purple!


----------



## Marion (30 Sep 2013)

Brilliant game and Brilliant home coming. 

I just love the Banner roar.

Marion


----------

